# Cinéma/art contemporain



## JON E. B. GOOD (10 Août 2006)

Bonjour, 
Sortons de l'univers mac...

Je prépare une thèse sur les relations entre le cinéma et l'art contemporain et je recherche activement toute oeuvre plastique réalisée à partir d'images cinématographiques.
 Il s'agit de travailler sur le recyclage, l'appropriation et le détournement d'images cinématographiques (fragment ou film entier, images fixes ou en mouvement) 
Exemples parmi d'autres: "24h Psycho" de Douglas Gordon ou le travail de Christoph Draeger, Eric Rondepierre, "Following the right hand of... "de Pierre Bismuth, etc. 
Autrement dit, je recherche toute oeuvre qui viendrait étayer et soutenir ma recherche. 
Alors, si au cours de vos déambulations artistiques (réelles ou virtuelles) vous découvrez une pièce susceptible de m'intéresser, signalez-la ici (Titre, artiste et si possible lieu(x) d'exposition(s)). 

Recevez d'ores et déjà toute ma gratitude


----------



## macmarco (10 Août 2006)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Sortons de l'univers mac...
> 
> Je prépare une thèse sur les relations entre le cinéma et l'art contemporain et je recherche activement toute oeuvre plastique réalisée à partir d'images cinématographiques.
> ...





Sympa comme sujet de thèse. 
Par contre, je ne sais pas si le Portfolio ne serait pas plus approprié pour ce fil.
En même temps, les cinéphiles sont sur le Bar ! 

On te fera signe si on  trouve du matériau pour ta thèse.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2006)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Sortons de l'univers mac...
> 
> Je pr&#233;pare une th&#232;se sur les relations entre le cin&#233;ma et l'art contemporain et je recherche activement toute oeuvre plastique r&#233;alis&#233;e &#224; partir d'images cin&#233;matographiques.
> ...


Salut.

Je suis cin&#233;phile, mais je ne connais pas grand-chose aux arts plastiques. :rateau: Donc, je connais mieux les films que leurs images d&#233;tourn&#233;es dans d'autres oeuvres d'art. 
Mais apr&#232;s une rapide recherche sur le Net, j'ai trouv&#233; *ceci*. Vers le bas de cette page, tu trouveras ces informations sur une exposition qui peut t'int&#233;resser :


*Alsace - Strasbourg
BANDES A PART : LE CINEMA DANS L'ART CONTEMPORAIN (TRESORS PUBLICS/20 ANS DES FRAC)*
du 27/06/2003 au 12/10/2003
* Mus&#233;e d'art moderne et contemporain de Strasbourg, Mamc*​ 

Informations qui me semblent exploitables pour ton travail de recherche, si tu ne les poss&#232;des pas d&#233;j&#224;.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (10 Août 2006)

Merci Human-Fly,
J'en avais entendu parler mais pas encore trouv&#233; d'infos. Merci beaucoup de ta r&#233;ponse, je pr&#233;pare un voyage &#224; strassbourg d&#232;s le mois prochain pour consulter la collection et le catalogue, apr&#232;s avoir fait passer les examens &#224; mes ouailles. 


@ Macmarco  >> Le sujet est en effet assez excitant, le seul probl&#232;me est que, quand on r&#233;side comme moi dans un pays provincial (la Belgique) et qui plus est dans une ville de province (li&#232;ge), les d&#233;placements doivent &#234;tre nombreux, sur Paris majoritairement mais j'ai fait Barcelone en mai et Aix en provence dans deux semaines... &#231;a fait un peu mal au portefeuille.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2006)

Quoi on vous paye pas les d&#233;placements pour une th&#232;se ??????????????????


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> *Alsace - Strasbourg
> BANDES A PART : LE CINEMA DANS L'ART CONTEMPORAIN (TRESORS PUBLICS/20 ANS DES FRAC)*
> du 27/06/2003 au 12/10/2003
> * Musée d'art moderne et contemporain de Strasbourg, Mamc*​




Môôssieur Fly.

Permettez moi de vous faire remarquer que vous moquer de la sorte d'un jeune étudiant en l'aiguillant sur une expo qui a eu lieu il y a trois ans est, certes drôle, mais néanmoins surprenant venant de vous.

J'espère, comme tous les internautes de ce beau foreume, que c'est là une simple erreur de votre part, et non une tentative de désinformation éhontée pour foutre dans la merde un de ces branleurs de thésards.

Veuillez agréer, môôssieur Fly, blablabla.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (10 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quoi on vous paye pas les déplacements pour une thèse ??????????????????



"Participation aux frais", je suis dans une petite Université Belge, pas à Paris III. Mais je suis quand même considéré comme un salarié de l'université, ce qui m'aide quand même à joindre les deux bouts...


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (10 Août 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Môôssieur Fly.
> 
> (...) *un de ces branleurs de thésards.*
> 
> Veuillez agréer, môôssieur Fly, blablabla.




Je vois que tu es passé par là aussi Bobby


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (10 Août 2006)

Petite image de l'artiste *Eric Rondepierre*. (Voir d'autres magnifiques images dans l'ouvrage : _Pr&#233;cis de d&#233;composition_ de Thierry Lenain, Bruxelles, la Lettre vol&#233;e, 2001.)
Son travail (pour cette s&#233;rie) consistait  &#224; trouver dans les collections de cin&#233;math&#232;ques am&#233;ricaines des morceaux de pellicules cin&#233;matographiques attaqu&#233;es par ce que l'on appelle "le syndrome du vinaigre" et d'en tirer un photogramme pour l'exposer en grand dans une galerie ou un mus&#233;e.
Le syndrome du vinaigre est une r&#233;action chimique de l'&#233;mulsion photographique au nitrate utilis&#233; pour fabriquer les pellicules cin&#233;matographique jusque dans les ann&#233;es 30. Le nitrate est cette fameuse substance impossible &#224; &#233;teindre lorsqu'elle s'est enflamm&#233;e, m&#234;me en la jetant dans l'eau, elle continue &#224; se consumer lorsqu'on l'en retire. Cette substance a caus&#233;  le grand incendie du Bazar de la charit&#233; en 1897 et de nombreux morts dans d'autres incendies de salles de cin&#233;ma. On appelle les film r&#233;alis&#233; avec ces pellicules les "films flamme"--> voir la soci&#233;t&#233; d'&#233;dition LOBSTER film qui restaure ces films et les &#233;dite en DVD sous le titre "Retour de Flamme"


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (10 Août 2006)

Deux autres images de Rondepierre que je trouve magnifiques





Éric Rondepierre, R413A, Scènes, 1996-1998





Éric Rondepierre, Convulsion, 1996-1998


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (10 Août 2006)

demain d'autres images...


----------



## macmarco (10 Août 2006)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:
			
		

> Deux autres images de Rondepierre que je trouve magnifiques
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Superbes, en effet !


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quoi on vous paye pas les d&#233;placements pour une th&#232;se ??????????????????


non, et ils ont pas de vaches mauves non plus :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Môôssieur Fly.
> 
> Permettez moi de vous faire remarquer que vous moquer de la sorte d'un jeune étudiant en l'aiguillant sur une expo qui a eu lieu il y a trois ans est, certes drôle, mais néanmoins surprenant venant de vous.
> 
> ...


Sincèrement désolé. 
J'ai en effet un peu trop rapidement survolé ces quelques pages web... :rateau: 

Bien entendu, cela était totalement involontaire de ma part, et seul un blork aura pu imaginer un instant le contraire. 

 


Bon, sérieusement, j'ai parfois l'impression que les premiers résultats d'une recherche sur le web ne peuvent contenir que des informations récentes, ou au moins récemment actualisées. Ce qui est un tort, manifestement. En ce qui concerne les expositions -entre autres- il m'arrive parfois d'oublier de regarder l'année, quand j'effectue une recherche rapide. 


Si je trouve de véritables informations ou des renseignements plus actuels en rapport avec le topic de ce thread, j'y reviendrai poster.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (11 Août 2006)

La qualité n'est pas très bonne mais imaginez ce cliché en grand format et la décomposition qui traverse le couple comme un fluide et figure l'énergie passionnelle qui traverse et irradie le couple...


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (11 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Sincèrement désolé.
> J'ai en effet un peu trop rapidement survolé ces quelques pages web... :rateau:
> 
> Bien entendu, cela était totalement involontaire de ma part, et seul un blork aura pu imaginer un instant le contraire.
> ...



Ton information n'est pas pour autant sans intérêt, il y a les catalogues d'expositions, les visiteurs potentiels et les documents qu'ils ont pu réaliser au cours de leur visite (Vidéo ou photo)...
je te remercie donc, cela me servira certainement.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (14 Août 2006)

voici un nouvelle image pour illustrer les objets qui entrent dans mon corpus...







_Deep Throat_, Kendell Geers, 2002


What is it???


----------



## Grug (14 Août 2006)

ben tu le dis dans le titre et le sous titre   


Sinon, mais je suppose que tu as commenc&#233; par l&#224;, ne manque pas l'expo Godard &#224; Beaubourg.
Je ne sais si &#231;a rentre dans ton sujet, mais le lien est fort et le coming out effectu&#233;


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (14 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ne manque pas l'expo Godard &#224; Beaubourg.
> Je ne sais si &#231;a rentre dans ton sujet, mais le lien est fort et le coming out effectu&#233;



Oui, je sais, mais mon planning ne me permet pas de me rendre &#224; Paris avant demain (dernier jour de l'exposition Godard). 
Mais il va falloir que j'y aille avant le mois de novembre pour voir l'autre grande exposition du moment, "le mouvement des images" consacr&#233;e &#224; l'influence du cin&#233;ma sur la cr&#233;ation artistique du XXe si&#232;cle...


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (22 Décembre 2006)

Pour relancer le sujet....





















Camille Henrot, _Diying Living Woman_, 2005 / vid&#233;o /grattage sur pellicule / 5 &#8217;


----------



## jupiter (23 Décembre 2006)

T'avais un (grand?) philosophe qui a parlé du cinéma d'art, mais j'me souviens pas d'son nom.:rose::rose:
j'avais vu ça sur Arte.:mouais:
Un bonhomme avec des cheveux longs et blancs en ariere, qu'avait l'air calé sur le sujet.


----------

